# 2nd gen aem intake available now



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's cheap!


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Good pricing, just order it! Thanks!

Which catch can is for the Gen 2 Cruze?


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Ordered! Now I'm excited ? expecting my flowmaster axle back any day now too!???


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> NEW PRODUCT ALERT
> 
> 
> In stock now at BNR: AEM Intakes for your 2ND GEN CRUZE LE2! On sale for the first 5 orders, add to cart to see sale price!
> ...


Does BNR ship to Canada? the website doesn't give me any shipping options for my postal code.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

cedingtopn said:


> Does BNR ship to Canada? the website doesn't give me any shipping options for my postal code.


Yes we do, email [email protected] to get a shipping quote and they'll take care of you


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> NEW PRODUCT ALERT
> 
> 
> In stock now at BNR: AEM Intakes for your 2ND GEN CRUZE LE2! On sale for the first 5 orders, add to cart to see sale price!
> ...


I received the intake yesterday, installed it this morning. Very pleased! Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJay718 said:


> I received the intake yesterday, installed it this morning. Very pleased! Thank you


:10:


----------

